# Is Abomasnow Creepy? [D/P/P]



## Bombsii (Sep 27, 2008)

Soz if this is int he wrong place please move it if it is, thanks

Now to the topic, I have no idea where this came from but theres something about this pokemon that disturbs me and makes me think theres something more to him. 
Here he is:







Yep, Abomasnow just disturbing. Don't ask...

Does anyone else think this or am I completely freaking out?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

...why is this in the coughing cupboard?


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

... It doesn't freak me out.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

Yeah, for me....I never liked him ever since I was stupid enough to lose my Kyorge to an Abomasnow while trying to clone *slaps slef*


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

Don't freak me out. But this should surely be in the "General pokemon discussion" forum.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

No. It makes a lot of sense to me: a pine tree covered in snow. Also I love her. ;; Pick on someone your own size!

EDIT: I'm not sure which poll option is for people who aren't freaked out by it. o.o


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

well, if you're freaked out by the thought of the Abominabal snowman or yeti i understand, but past that i don't really get it.


----------



## Gamma Ray (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

this is the kind of thread that Altmer would slam

be happy he's not here


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

LOL? ._.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

This should be in General Pokemon Discussion.


----------



## Silversnow (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

O_o  Abomasnow is awesome, guys.  Be nice to it. 
Or it'll eat you.


----------



## Ayame (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

Okay, Abomasnow?
It's actually cute.
I think we need Dannichu in here to cure this fear forever by drawing Abomasnow.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

Abomasnow is cute and fluffy <3


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

Nah, he's cute. He reminds me of Zoidberg for some reason.


----------



## Registeel (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: I just don't get it.*

Its just the way he looks at you... brrr....


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

It still disturbs me, especially the new Platinum sprite.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't really say I like it... but I don't think it's freaky.


----------



## S.K (Dec 20, 2008)

Abomanasnow is NOT cute. I hate it. Its new platinum sprite DOES look slightly cool though.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't see what's disturbing...I would use it in battle if I could be bothered.


----------



## Renteura (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't really find Abomasnow creepy. ._.


Oh, and I'm back. Finally.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't think it's that disturbing or creepy, just...not normal :)


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 21, 2008)

Not creepy at all... In my oppinion.


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 22, 2008)

Creepy! It's gonna eat me! D:


----------

